# Walmart Black Friday Sale



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm surprised to see firearms, since not many of the stores carry them.
Not really door buster prices either.
Remington 770 CF with scope $275
Rossi Youth .410/.22 combo $129


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

They seem to be getting back in the gun business, they are selling guns in stores they haven't before. And are selling other kind of guns like Sig Ar15.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I saw some brand of AR15 for sale in a Walmart in Mississippi last week. I didn't get close enough to see a brand - but it had a price tag in the low $800's. I was surprised...


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

saw were they had bushmaster ar in the one on 29 i think ?


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Mini-14*

They have a Ruger Mini-14 in the rack for sale for $603. Not bad. 

People in the market for a gun should ALWAYS take a look at their firearm special order book. I will buy from a small local dealer if they can beat WM by $15 or so just to help him. BUT.....I have either seen WM come in $50 less than a local dealer or match the bigger gun sales stores(Bud's,etc) quite a few times.

Pick a firearm from their book. Put 1/2 down and fill out the paperwork. When it comes in to the local store,pay the next half and take posession of the weapon. No shipping,but tax. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Do you have a link by chance?

The Wal-Mart in Niceville or Crestview, I can't recall (getting old is a bad thing) had some killer combo prices for lower end deer rifle.


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

Outside9 said:


> Do you have a link by chance?


If you mean for the ad it's:

http://www.2011blackfridayads.com/walmart/#pagelinks

Also has academy, basspro etc


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks, that is what I was looking for.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Splittine said:


> They seem to be getting back in the gun business, they are selling guns in stores they haven't before. And are selling other kind of guns like Sig Ar15.


It's probably more of a business decision rather than a support for guns by the Walmart executives. If Walmart really did care then they would target more than just the hunter demographic and they wouldn't sell the junk accessories they do.


----------

